# Of Rust and Fur | Closed |



## RabidHydrur (Nov 16, 2019)

No Longer Available.​


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 16, 2019)

How likely am I to get mugged when I walk through the front door?


----------



## RabidHydrur (Nov 16, 2019)

Not very! The server is small and pretty quiet most times.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 16, 2019)

So what you’re saying is there’s a chance, right?


----------



## RabidHydrur (Nov 16, 2019)

Actually, there's no chance you'd get mugged. 
You see, there's no door for you to enter through, let alone a front door. 
In fact there's not even any walking involved. 
In no way shape or form will you physically interact with anyone within the server because it takes place in a digital program in which you touch a link with your left mouse button to participate in. 
Simple as that buddo! c:


----------



## RabidHydrur (Nov 20, 2019)

Bumpo!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 21, 2019)

Hmmmmmm. *Rathy does a BIG thonk* If I’m not getting mugged, then what are the chances of getting a fairly unhealthy dose of tetanus?


----------



## RabidHydrur (Nov 21, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Hmmmmmm. *Rathy does a BIG thonk* If I’m not getting mugged, then what are the chances of getting a fairly unhealthy dose of tetanus?



Depends on your immune system and hardware!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 22, 2019)

RabidHydrur said:


> Depends on your immune system and hardware!


So what if I’m running internet explorer on a rusty toaster that was cobbled together using spare parts from a junkyard and haven’t been drinking my orange juice cuz it isn’t Red?


----------



## RabidHydrur (Nov 23, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> So what if I’m running internet explorer on a rusty toaster that was cobbled together using spare parts from a junkyard and haven’t been drinking my orange juice cuz it isn’t Red?



As it turns out, I'm not a doctor so i can't give you accurate data on your chances of getting tetanus, BUT i can, at that point, guarantee that you will not get tetanus BECAUSE of the server.


----------



## X3N1TH (Nov 23, 2019)

alright, i'll give it a shot!


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 23, 2019)

RabidHydrur said:


> Pop into the RustFurs Cafe! A growing discord server. We’re two years in the making and still growing and improving our small community!
> 
> Let’s get into it, we’ve got plenty of neat perks for you to enjoy, including- but not limited to:​
> -In depth lore and worldbuilding YOU can contribute to!
> ...


I might try it later


----------



## RabidHydrur (Nov 26, 2019)

Bumpo!


----------



## RabidHydrur (Dec 2, 2019)

Byump!


----------



## RabidHydrur (Dec 10, 2019)

Bumpy!


----------



## RabidHydrur (Dec 24, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## RabidHydrur (Jan 3, 2020)

Bumpo!


----------



## RabidHydrur (Jan 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## RabidHydrur (Feb 5, 2020)

Byump~


----------

